
Judge orders FBI to reveal complete code for TOR exploit used in Playpen sting - ghosh
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/02/18/judge-orders-fbi-to-reveal-complete-code-for-tor-exploit-used-in-playpen-sting/
======
DigitalSea
The shoe is on the other foot now. The FBI compels Apple through the courts to
help them bypass security measures in the iOS operating system and now a judge
is compelling the FBI to reveal how it exploited Tor, which they'll
conveniently just ignore.

